# Ben Affleck & Jennifer Garner: Ihr Sohn heißt...



## Stefan102 (1 März 2012)

​
Wie wir bereits gestern berichteten, brachte Jennifer Garner (39) am 27. Februar einen kleinen Jungen zur Welt. Für ihren Mann Ben Affleck (39) ging damit ein großer Traum in Erfüllung, denn nach zwei bezaubernden Töchtern gibt es nun endlich noch einen weitern Mann in der Familie. Jetzt hat der stolze Vater auf Facebook auch den Namen des neuesten Garner/Affleck-Nachwuchses bekannt gegeben.

Ziemlich gespannt warteten wohl alle auf die Verkündung des Namens, denn schon bei den beiden Töchtern zeigten sich Ben und Jen von ihrer kreativen Seite und tauften ihre süßen Mädchen Violet Anne (6) und Seraphina Rose Elizabeth (3). Doch das Schauspiel-Paar ist immer wieder für eine Überraschung gut, denn Papa Ben postete nun: „Wir sind glücklich bekanntgeben zu können, dass Jennifer am 27. Februar einen gesunden Jungen zur Welt gebracht hat, Samuel Garner Affleck.“

Ein ganz normaler Name, den sich die frischgebackenen Eltern da für ihren Sohn überlegt haben und diesmal ist es also auch kein Doppelname geworden. Wir gratulieren Ben & Jen zu ihrem kleinen Racker und wünschen der kleinen Großfamilie alles Gute!
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------

